# Vote for F**kin Freedom!



## rectus

*Should the word censor be optional?*​
Yes (optional) 2772.97%No (mandatory)1027.03%


----------



## rectus

Swear words are censored on this forum which is occupied by many adults discussing about adult topics e.g. steroids, so to me it seems a bit ridiculous that swear words are blocked. Even with the word censor, we get around them by using alternative characters so it defeats the point of the block.

My suggestion is to have a word censor auto-enabled for all users, that way if a younger person were to visit the forum it would be censored but if the adults would like to turn it off then we can do so by accessing our control panel.

*Vote*, it may make a difference.


----------



## Wheyman

kids shouldnt be here.

You guys are scary enough as an adult


----------



## m575

pretty sure you need a poll to vote lol


----------



## husky

what difference? how will it improve my lifting??


----------



## rectus

husky said:


> what difference? how will it improve my lifting??


Well it will translate into the real world. When you're lifting I imagine you auto-bleep without even realising, which impacts on how well you perform. If the change on the forum occurs then you will be swearing at full volume, thus increasing your performance in the gym.


----------



## QUEST

aload of fukin sh!t if you fukin well ask me cnut...........: :rolleye:


----------



## BillC

You can ****ing swear if you know how


----------



## Milky

What is this obsession you have with the need to swear mate ?


----------



## QUEST

BillC said:


> You can ****ing swear if you know how


how the fuk did you swear like that......


----------



## barsnack

i swear on here cause it makes me feel harder, but sometimes swear words look more fun when they are censored...i think we should censor a different group of words like

hench

brah

rectus


----------



## big steve

Milky said:


> What is this obsession you have with the need to swear mate ?


cos it makes you look cool innit!


----------



## Milky

big steve said:


> cos it makes you look cool innit!


I see..

Answer me this tho, a new member joins, especially a female and all they see is a load of f'ing and blinding..... IMO it doesnt make the board look...

A : Proffessional

B ; Welcoming.

Like l say tho just my opinion as an old man.


----------



## BillC

LER said:


> how the fuk did you swear like that......


Ican't tell you how to ****ing swear, you're a ****ing big boy, work it out twat :lol:


----------



## rectus

Milky said:


> What is this obsession you have with the need to swear mate ?


I personally don't swear very often, I try to convey my feelings using fully constructed sentences whenever possible.


----------



## rectus

Milky said:


> I see..
> 
> Answer me this tho, a new member joins, especially a female and all they see is a load of f'ing and blinding..... IMO it doesnt make the board look...
> 
> A : Proffessional
> 
> B ; Welcoming.
> 
> Like l say tho just my opinion as an old man.


You've misunderstood. The word censor is auto-enabled so all members will see swear words censored.


----------



## BillC

I must apologise for swearing btw, was just proving a point that you can get round it if you need to. Not that there should ever be a need unless repeating what someone said in conversation.


----------



## Milky

rectus said:


> You've misunderstood. The word censor is auto-enabled so all members will see swear words censored.


YES and IMO they look better for it...


----------



## barsnack

rectus said:


> You've misunderstood. The word censor is auto-enabled so all members will see swear words censored.


this thread has made me thirsty


----------



## Tommy10

there are more powerful words than swear words


----------



## rectus

Milky said:


> YES and IMO they look better for it...


Sure, but I would like the *choice*.


----------



## Thunderstruck

I must be getting old too Milky as this just seems totally pointless, OP you got the day off work and bored mate?


----------



## Milky

rectus said:


> Sure, but I would like the *choice*.


You want a choice then start your own forum... simple really


----------



## Fatstuff

What ****ing censor you daft ****?


----------



## Lockon

tbh what's the point of it? Kids from the age of 11 are conscious of swear words. And they'll know if they're to use it or not.


----------



## rectus

Milky said:


> You want a choice then start your own forum... simple really


Have you created a successful forum yourself? It's far from simple, especially in our current climate.

You have misunderstood the meaning of simple, simple.


----------



## Mingster

I'm voting for censorship. Most people may well swear when speaking but to see it written down makes us look like a bunch of ****wits.


----------



## Prophecy

I agree with the OP.

I bet it would be hard to find a thread on here with no swearing on it. But the swearing is covered up using various symbols and similar letters substituted for others to make it look all sweary.

So, what's the point of censoring words if it's blatantly disregarded by the members and even the mods themselves? I'm not having a go at the mods BTW; it's just a point.


----------



## Readyandwaiting

Milky said:


> YES and IMO they look better for it...


Off to the knackers yard for you Mr Milky!


----------



## Milky

rectus said:


> Have you created a successful forum yourself? It's far from simple, especially in our current climate.
> 
> You have misunderstood the meaning of simple, simple.


Ok if you want to be clever, If you want a choice then start your own forum so you can make the rules.

I for one am fine with it and l have stated why.

Can you give me a constructive reason why we need to change things ?


----------



## QUEST

BillC said:


> Ican't tell you how to ****ing swear, you're a ****ing big boy, work it out twat :lol:


think i have got the ****ing hang of it now **** thanks for your help:lol:

looks like i haven't


----------



## Fatstuff

u can swear once u get to gold anyway rectus


----------



## MRSTRONG

i think that swearing and some of the near line crossing banter should be in the adults area only ..

that said i couldnt give a **** either way ...


----------



## Fatstuff

shit ****ing thread


----------



## Readyandwaiting

****


----------



## Prophecy

Milky said:


> Ok if you want to be clever, If you want a choice then start your own forum so you can make the rules.
> 
> I for one am fine with it and l have stated why.
> 
> Can you give me a constructive reason why we need to change things ?


To be fair, it was a moderators idea to start a poll so you can hardly slate the OP. It's a poll; everyone gets to vote!


----------



## rectus

Milky said:


> Ok if you want to be clever, If you want a choice then start your own forum so you can make the rules.
> 
> I for one am fine with it and l have stated why.
> 
> Can you give me a constructive reason why we need to change things ?


Yes, I already have. Please re-read the first post of this thread and also what I posted in the suggestions part of the forum. Everything is outlined there.

I don't understand why you are so irate about it, it's a suggestion. I am not saying "CHANGE THE FU*KIN RULES OR I QUIT AND THIS FORUM IS FULL OF F*KTARDS". The Internet is ever growing and ever changing and that is done by challenging ideas and rules so people can consider the alternatives available.


----------



## Dux

Milky said:


> I see..
> 
> Answer me this tho, a new member joins, especially a female and all they see is a load of f'ing and blinding..... IMO it doesnt make the board look...
> 
> A : Proffessional
> 
> B ; Welcoming.
> 
> Like l say tho just my opinion as an old man.


Surely the 7000 replies she'll get to every post she makes saying they want to kick her back door in will be worse than the odd swear word.


----------



## DiggyV

indeed. If I remember rightly you have to PM Ascrapper to get the low down on te swear filter. I recently had mine turned on so now can say: ****, piss, twat, arse and shit, but have to wait for Gold before he'll switch on any others, the cnut. :lol:


----------



## Prophecy

And BTW how can anyone possible worry about the kids seeing swearing when people like Fatstuff have the signatures they do?


----------



## Milky

Prophecy said:


> To be fair, it was a moderators idea to start a poll so you can hardly slate the OP. It's a poll; everyone gets to vote!


Not slating anyone mate just giving my opinion.

Ming pointed out a very good point that with a load of foul language we in turn look stupid..


----------



## Fatstuff

rectus said:


> Yes, I already have. Please re-read the first post of this thread and also what I posted in the suggestions part of the forum. Everything is outlined there.
> 
> I don't understand why you are so irate about it, it's a suggestion. I am not saying "CHANGE THE ****IN RULES OR I QUIT AND THIS FORUM IS FULL OF ****TARDS". The Internet is ever growing and ever changing and that is done by challenging ideas and rules so people can consider the alternatives available.


there u go, feel better?


----------



## QUEST

i want to fukin swear ffs ..............................

sh!t ere's me bird ...she'll kill me if she see this ...........and fatstuff's tittys bobbin up and down.........nice


----------



## Fatstuff

Prophecy said:


> And BTW how can anyone possible worry about the kids seeing swearing when people like Fatstuff have the signatures they do?


LOL, dont ****ing bring me into it ****face


----------



## Milky

rectus said:


> Yes, I already have. Please re-read the first post of this thread and also what I posted in the suggestions part of the forum. Everything is outlined there.
> 
> I don't understand why you are so irate about it, it's a suggestion. I am not saying "CHANGE THE FU*KIN RULES OR I QUIT AND THIS FORUM IS FULL OF F*KTARDS". The Internet is ever growing and ever changing and that is done by challenging ideas and rules so people can consider the alternatives available.


How do you think l am becoming irate ?

You couldnt be more wrong mate , l, like you am just giving an opinion from my perspective.


----------



## Breda

i dont give a shit if i can swear i not, i still voted no because i see no reason to change a ****ing thing


----------



## Fatstuff

LER - when u coming round to suck on my boobies??


----------



## Shady45

If I owned the forum (watch your back Lorian) I wouldn't waste my time getting rid of the filter for you turds to swear easier, even if it was as simple as going in to the settings and changing an option. It ain't hard to just alter a letter or something if you want to swear, fvcking cvnts


----------



## rectus

Mingster said:


> I'm voting for censorship. Most people may well swear when speaking but to see it written down makes us look like a bunch of ****wits.


You are not voting against censorship! You are voting for the *option* to turn it off, there's a big difference.

I am quite sure that many people do not actually read on this forum, they just skim or jump on the bandwagon with their favourite members... yeah I said it ^_^


----------



## MRSTRONG

Prophecy said:


> And BTW how can anyone possible worry about the kids seeing swearing when people like Fatstuff have the signatures they do?


looking at fatties sig is better than looking at your avi ya **** :lol:


----------



## Prophecy

Milky said:


> Not slating anyone mate just giving my opinion.
> 
> Ming pointed out a very good point that with a load of foul language we in turn look stupid..


Fair enough mate 

But surely the substituted swear words look just as bad? If not worse? Because it looks like no-one gives a fcuk about the rules! Which we don't. Wait...do we?


----------



## Little stu

He has turrets lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

rectus said:


> You are not voting against censorship! You are voting for the *option* to turn it off, there's a big difference.
> 
> I am quite sure that many people do not actually read on this forum, they just skim or jump on the bandwagon with their favourite members... yeah I said it ^_^


to be fair its only you that gives a **** mate


----------



## QUEST

Fatstuff said:


> LER - when u coming round to suck on my boobies??


it will have to be friday now ...thank for the invite .. :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Prophecy

rectus said:


> I am quite sure that many people do not actually read on this forum, they just skim or jump on the bandwagon with their favourite members... yeah I said it ^_^


So true.

Like how everyone said you have to eat real food meals 27 times a day until one person spoke up and decided it's possible to look just as good on mostly shakes and only a couple of real meals per day. I was like... mg: :wub:


----------



## Prophecy

ewen said:


> to be fair its only you that gives a **** mate


Wrong. The majority actually give a **** if you look above 

I did it!


----------



## Milky

rectus said:


> You are not voting against censorship! You are voting for the *option* to turn it off, there's a big difference.
> 
> I am quite sure that many people do not actually read on this forum, they just skim or jump on the bandwagon with their favourite members... yeah I said it ^_^


Do you actually believe that people on here cant form there own opinion ?


----------



## Dux

Milky said:


> Do you actually believe that people on here cant form there own opinion ?


Do you? Coz I'll just agree with what you say


----------



## Readyandwaiting

Dux said:


> Do you? Coz I'll just agree with what you say


Teacher's pet lol


----------



## Lorian

Moved to correct forum.


----------



## Milky

Dux said:


> Do you? Coz I'll just agree with what you say


I think its pretty insulting TBH.


----------



## Readyandwaiting

fanx


----------



## MRSTRONG

Prophecy said:


> Wrong. The majority actually give a **** if you look above
> 
> I did it!


the popular members say no :lol:


----------



## Dux

Milky said:


> I think its pretty insulting TBH.


He's just trying to get a bite mate


----------



## Prophecy

Milky said:


> I think its pretty insulting TBH.


You should feel privileged 'cos you're the main one they follow! :whistling:


----------



## Prophecy

ewen said:


> the popular members say no :lol:


LOL. I didn't even notice. I've changed my vote.


----------



## Fatstuff

Little stu said:


> He has turrets lol


??????????????


----------



## Milky

Prophecy said:


> You should feel privileged 'cos you're the main one they follow! :whistling:


You couldnt be more wrong mate.

I speak my mind, l am level headed with decent values IMO so most people are the same.


----------



## Mingster

rectus said:


> You are not voting against censorship! You are voting for the *option* to turn it off, there's a big difference.
> 
> I am quite sure that many people do not actually read on this forum, they just skim or jump on the bandwagon with their favourite members... yeah I said it ^_^


LOL. Although Milky is a sound fellow and I respect him are you actually saying that I've agreed with him because he's my favourite member?!! I wouldn't agree with my own mother if I didn't think she was right. This sort of pathetic, childlike posting is exactly why you shouldn't have access to words that you obviously don't understand the power of. I can't get over the naivety of your post:no:


----------



## Fatstuff

ive voted yes - because disguising my swear words as started spilling out in the real world - it starts off with ur text messages and then before u know it, in real life ur telling your mrs u want to fah-kuv-k (fcvk) her in her cuh-vunt!!!

where does it end


----------



## cas

rectus said:


> Well it will translate into the real world. When you're lifting I imagine you auto-bleep without even realising, which impacts on how well you perform. If the change on the forum occurs then you will be swearing at full volume, thus increasing your performance in the gym.


swearing is now banned in my gym! bunch of ****'s


----------



## rectus

Milky said:


> Do you actually believe that people on here cant form there own opinion ?


Honestly, yes I do. I don't mean to include you in this, it's just a generalisation from what I have witnessed and it is a common personality trait of the human being - the need to fit in, to be part of a group and be accepted.

I had no idea this would cause so much outrage, I'm sure if it was posted by a respected member the results would be different.


----------



## rectus

cas said:


> swearing is now banned in my gym! bunch of ****'s


There is a multitude of signs popping up in gyms nowadays which worries me. I fear there will be a point where we will only be allowed to wear a full body towel outfit, we will only be allowed to use machines with supervision and all dumbells will be banned. Swearing will result in a yellow card, and using chalk is an instant ban.


----------



## TheThomo25

Milky said:


> I see..
> 
> Answer me this tho, a new member joins, especially a female and all they see is a load of f'ing and blinding..... IMO it doesnt make the board look...
> 
> A : Proffessional
> 
> B ; Welcoming.
> 
> Like l say tho just my opinion as an old man.


you took the words right out of my mouth.........................................................................................................................................the old man bit


----------



## Fullhouse

You have it all wrong, this is how I see his posts lol. Makes the forum a nicer place imho

View attachment 76516


----------



## MRSTRONG

Fullhouse said:


> You have it all wrong, this is how I see his posts lol. Makes the forum a nicer place imho
> 
> View attachment 76516


haha quality .

he called you a **** mate :whistling:

while the discussion of the option to turn on or off the swear filter continues im off into the real world to lift heavy shit in the gym although i doubt i will perform very well unless i can swear ....


----------



## Fullhouse

ewen said:


> haha quality .
> 
> he called you a **** mate :whistling:
> 
> while the discussion of the option to turn on or off the swear filter continues im off into the real world to lift heavy shit in the gym although i doubt i will perform very well unless i can swear ....


Well at least a cnut is useful lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

Fullhouse said:


> Well at least a cnut is useful lol


****s can not turn a swear filter on or off though .... oh hang on :lol:


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff:2907651 said:


> ive voted yes - because disguising my swear words as started spilling out in the real world - it starts off with ur text messages and then before u know it, in real life ur telling your mrs u want to fah-kuv-k (fcvk) her in her cuh-vunt!!!
> 
> where does it end


Pmsl I been texting ppl ukm swear words and somebody actually called me a cnut in spoken word the other day I p!ssed myself


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> Pmsl I been texting ppl ukm swear words and somebody actually called me a cnut in spoken word the other day I p!ssed myself


See it's catching lol


----------



## Stuey

I have to swear on here, you guys are scary Dudes and it releases the tension (and yes, I will right a novel on it)!


----------



## Mighty.Panda

It wouldnt really matter if the same conduct rules are in place. You cant swear directly at another member e.g. "you're a ****ing pr**k **** off and die you useless pile of ****e"- malicious and not nice. But swearing in banter "lol you silly cvnt" - fine, its friendly. Or swearing at something situational "just done a hard gym session I feel like bollocks" - Also cool its not offending anyone. The censor is a bit silly no one would actually swear any more than they do currently if it was removed I dont think.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Is this what UKM has come to? :whistling:


----------



## Beans

I'm not a big fan of censorship. I'd like to see it become optional.


----------



## rectus

Any update on implementing my idea, Mods?


----------



## Milky

rectus said:


> Any update on implementing my idea, Mods?


Well its been about 9 months since your suggestions and nothing has happened so l am gonna hazard a guess at no...


----------



## zack amin

Milky said:


> Well its been about 9 months since your suggestions and nothing has happened so l am gonna hazard a guess at no...


old thread milkster


----------



## Mr_Morocco

whats wrong with saying ****?


----------



## Milky

zack amin said:


> old thread milkster


Yeah someone has bumped it by voting on the poll mate.


----------



## zack amin

Milky said:


> Yeah someone has bumped it by voting on the poll mate.


ooo, theres a few old threads popping up tonight:confused1:


----------



## eezy1

its never crossed my mind so im not gonna vote either way


----------



## The-Alchemist

i think its a good idea

i fully endorse it


----------

